# walleye rods



## Buzzzin (Mar 24, 2013)

Looking for opinions on walleye rods whats the best for the money.


----------



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

Sorry if I'm tagging along I'm also looking for that info.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Trolling or casting? Price range??


----------



## HamiltonKdog (Oct 15, 2014)

Need more info. I dont troll so here is my 2cents worth
8' Okuma UL 4- 8# line 1/32 - 3/8 lures my choice for Jigging with light jigs tipped with crawlers.

Also have a St Croix 7'9" Supposedly med light action it was a refurbished rod and is almost perfect for jigging may be a bit stiff but excellent feel

6 1/2" MH Bionic Blade rod from Bass pro for jigging blades and Rapalas over 1/2oz

7'med St Croix for crank baits

I like a smaller reel, personal choice is a Quantum PTIB 10 although no longer made is a super reel.

Overall, I like longer rods, Graphite all the way and as light weight rod as I can find. 8 ounces does not sound like a lot, but after 4-5 hours it takes it toll.


----------



## Buzzzin (Mar 24, 2013)

Just casting was looking at the loomis E6X walleye spinning rod or the fenwick elite tech.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Ive got a fenwick elite tech med light 7ft only 1 year old i would sell. Replaced the tip due to cracked insert. The rod was NOT broke just cracked the insert on the tip


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

I have a fenwick elite tech walleye spinning 6'6" MF 1 piece on craigslist. I used it as a jig rod for a week in canada last year. Nothing wrong with it I just ended up picking up a few St. Croix rods on the marketplace so I am thinning out the rod rack. PM if interested. I am in central OH.


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Go St. Croix and you will never look back.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

In the price range of the Loomis E6X, you have some options. You will not be unsatisfied with either the Loomis, or higher end St. Croix rods (Avid or above) Both Loomis and St. Croix build great rods and have excellent customer service.


----------



## Buzzzin (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks for your thoughts on this post going to go with st croix legend walleye tournament rod to chase those saugeyes this fall.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Buzzzin said:


> Thanks for your thoughts on this post going to go with st croix legend walleye tournament rod to chase those saugeyes this fall.


Nice! You will be able to tell which eye the fish is looking at your bait with. Now THAT'S a sensitive rod.


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

I am a Loomis guy. I was a Quantum guy for rods for a long time, but I have switched over to almost all Loomis now, Quantums are now loaners. I have a couple of the E series spinning rods, heavy Drop Shot rod (makes an awesome jig rod), and a mh rod. The rest are either IMX or GLX. They are nice rods, great feel, good price point, awesome warranty. In fact with suffix 832 braid, kinda hard to tell the difference from the high dollar rods, at hundreds less. As far as reels go, I am all Quantum, except for line counters. If you give us some more specifics, we could probably help with specific rods. Good Luck. You know this is the whole ChevyvsFordvsChrylser thing right! lol


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

fishhogg said:


> I am a Loomis guy. I was a Quantum guy for rods for a long time, but I have switched over to almost all Loomis now, Quantums are now loaners. I have a couple of the E series spinning rods, heavy Drop Shot rod (makes an awesome jig rod), and a mh rod. The rest are either IMX or GLX. They are nice rods, great feel, good price point, awesome warranty. In fact with suffix 832 braid, kinda hard to tell the difference from the high dollar rods, at hundreds less. As far as reels go, I am all Quantum, except for line counters. If you give us some more specifics, we could probably help with specific rods. Good Luck. You know this is the whole ChevyvsFordvsChrylser thing right! lol


I used to think reels where a chevy/ford thing until I purchased a couple quantum s a couple years ago,only to have them break after minimal use.....
What quantum s do you have,Phil? 

Buzzin you will love that rod! 

I'm a st.croix guy,but have never owned a Loomis. I used to be a Fenwick guy,but have had to many brake on me the last few years. 
All the st.croixs I've ever bough are still fishing to this day.


----------



## Buzzzin (Mar 24, 2013)

Well I've never owned a loomis either but do own a fenwick elite tech caught a flathead at salt fork first sat in June of this year estimated it to be at least 35 to 40 lbs on 10 lb Flurocarbon sniper with my shimano stradic.


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I used to think reels where a chevy/ford thing until I purchased a couple quantum s a couple years ago,only to have them break after minimal use.....
> What quantum s do you have,Phil?
> 
> Saugeyefisher, Sorry to hear you had problems, what reals did you purchase? I have not had many problems at all. Right now I run the smoke PT's. Great reels in my opinion. Good drags, and if you want you can get the speed freak for really fast retrieves. I have 25, 30, & 40 size's. I have landed some really big fish with reels. We go up to Algonac Mi. after Smallies in the St. Clair river every Aug/Sept. We always catch a number of Muskies, and Strugeon. Those reels always handle the stress of those fish. Good luck.


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I used to think reels where a chevy/ford thing until I purchased a couple quantum s a couple years ago,only to have them break after minimal use.....
> What quantum s do you have,Phil?
> 
> Buzzin you will love that rod!
> ...


Saugeyefisher, Sorry to hear you had problems, what reals did you purchase? I have not had many problems at all. Right now I run the smoke PT's. Great reels in my opinion. Good drags, and if you want you can get the speed freak for really fast retrieves. I have 25, 30, & 40 size's. I have landed some really big fish with reels. We go up to Algonac Mi. after Smallies in the St. Clair river every Aug/Sept. We always catch a number of Muskies, and Strugeon. Those reels always handle the stress of those fish. Good luck.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I bought 2 of the catilst on sale a few years ago,an they both quit working a year after I bought them... 
I think they may have been on sale for a reason though. Because the model is no longer made.
I have herd good things about the smoke though. 
#IMISSALGONAC!!!! have fun up there this year! I'm pretty sure starting next year where gonna start making annual trips up there again. 
I'm in the process of priceing consoles/seats/carpet for the ole lowe. Gonna take the winter off from saugeye chasing an get her big-water ready again!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Currently own an Fenwick Elite Tech 6'9 ML. Love it.

That said I heard they break on snags quite a bit, therefore im careful with it.

Walleye Eyecon's are pretty sweet too.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I have been using a St. Croix walleye legend tournament for the past few years and absolutely think the extra fast action is the best I have ever used. From jigging eyes in the spring to fishing the Maumee river during the run to perch fishing. 
Most sensitive rod I have ever


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I bought 2 of the catilst on sale a few years ago,an they both quit working a year after I bought them...
> I think they may have been on sale for a reason though. Because the model is no longer made.
> I have herd good things about the smoke though.
> #IMISSALGONAC!!!! have fun up there this year! I'm pretty sure starting next year where gonna start making annual trips up there again.
> I'm in the process of priceing consoles/seats/carpet for the ole lowe. Gonna take the winter off from saugeye chasing an get her big-water ready again!


Before the smoke series, I bought the Energy series. No problems from them. Now it is smoke PT reals for me.
Let me know if you need ideas for the ole lowe, I love spending other peoples money. Don't know if you are going to return her to the walk thru configuration, you might look at bubble windshields for her. Might even make her a single console as well. Good luck with you project, not what shape she is in? You should really check that Transom as well, she sat outside all these years.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

fishhogg said:


> Before the smoke series, I bought the Energy series. No problems from them. Now it is smoke PT reals for me.
> Let me know if you need ideas for the ole lowe, I love spending other peoples money. Don't know if you are going to return her to the walk thru configuration, you might look at bubble windshields for her. Might even make her a single console as well. Good luck with you project, not what shape she is in? You should really check that Transom as well, she sat outside all these years.


Bubble windshields. Was gonna go single console for room. But decided on dual for erie/st.clair...
And ya I'll be checking transom really good, I'll have the 9.9 off to re-mount it an get better control from it. 
I'm excited.....

I LOVED the energy's... I'm fact we still have one we still use from time to time,such a solid reel! 
I've been biting shimano lately but my give quantum another go....


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

Hollar at me if you got any questions. Remember a single console is just like a dual/walkthrough, except you partner gets wet...lol I always liked my single console Lund 1800 ProV.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

fishhogg said:


> Hollar at me if you got any questions. Remember a single console is just like a dual/walkthrough, except you partner gets wet...lol I always liked my single console Lund 1800 ProV.


Ya the reasoning for two consoles an two non connected windshields is we run the boat hard,bubble windshields less maintance. And to keep a bit drier on the big lakes. If I knew we wouldn't get wet or only fish inland I'd keep it one single console on drivers side. The amount of room in the boat like this is rediculous. A trolling machine that a crew could work out of for sure! 
I'm really excited I was in the market for a small 15/16' multi species boat for inland fishing since my boys getting old enough to join me more often. But Bob offered to get ares going again so I had something decent enough to take my kid out
I think I have Bob talked into approaching things a bit different to,an trying new stuff an doing more casting for local eyes. 
I'm pumped. Gonna be a long winter though,I'll stay in touch!


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

Now, if you can just get him to jig!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

fishhogg said:


> Now, if you can just get him to jig!


Well I try telling him all the time,dragging tubes at st.clair is not much different then dragging hair jigs on erie....
Lol rich is the same,not sure why those guys even own spinning rods anymore...
I'm gonna try an get him on some nite time pigs this winter at suckeye


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

As stated by most.... St. Croix for eyes... the extra fast tips will serve you well. They also have the backbone needed once there hooked. Sensitive and light. 
If I'm bassin it's Loomis all the way, more sensitive than anything I own, very stout just not the extra fast I like for eyes.
And, once upon a time I attempted to slingshot a bait under a branch with a Fenwick.... turned out not to be a good idea. Snap....

As far a customer service, I can't speak to Croix but Loomis..... They didn't blow me away but they are ok. They did replace a rod I broke the tip on for a replacement fee but the model they replaced it with was an older model. So better than average customer service but they didn't WOW me like say GoreTex or Tommy Harris. They are the Bomb!


----------



## EW6 (Aug 20, 2017)

I don't think you can go wrong with any brand as long as it's got a fast action and sensitive tip. I don't care what application I'm using it for, sensitivity is key!


----------

